# Maestros in Moscow



## toejamfootball (Jun 27, 2007)

Has anyone ever seen this Documentary? I caught the end of it on the Documentary Channel, I am trying to figure out what the last song they played was, if anyone knows I would be grateful.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

There is a _Documentary_ Channel?


----------



## toejamfootball (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah here in America, I dont know if its in India though.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

toejamfootball said:


> Yeah here in America, I dont know if its in India though.


Not yet. We've got Discovery, Animal Planet, Nat. Geo. and History. I also came across "CourtTV" at another forum. 

Back to Topic. If you can find a clip somewhere online and post a link to it here, we (i.e. those who've not seen the documentary) might be able to help.


----------

